# EA plan to build giant cube in space.



## Bokracroc (Oct 12, 2007)

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/071011/20071011006083.html?.v=1
http://au.gamespot.com/news/6180866.html?tag=latestnews;title;0


----------



## webkilla (Oct 12, 2007)

giant cube?????

bioware gets bought out by... who?


----------



## ADF (Oct 12, 2007)

Blah, signing up with EA is like signing up with the Devil. They didn't earn their reputation just from being big, they more than justified it with their past actions. I hate it when people say you dislike them just because they are a big company, as if the crap they pull wasn't a big enough justification.

Bioware must be joking if they think they can remain independent while being owned by EA; publishers only care about the returns from their investment, innovation and creativity are risks to revenue. Unless you are named Will Wright you cannot be trusted with something new, it is preferred to make bland repetitive crap that will sell.

I don't expect their current projects to be affected, but anything new sure will.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 12, 2007)

> giant cube?????


_*whoosh*_





Star Trek? Borg? â€œResistance is futileâ€?
You don't need to know Star Trek to know this (I had to Google to make sure it was Borg).

Bioware:[size=x-small]
# Shattered Steel (1996)
# Baldur's Gate (1998)
    * Baldur's Gate: Tales of the Sword Coast (1999)
# MDK2 (2000)
# Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn (2000)
    * Baldur's Gate II: Throne of Bhaal (2001)
# Neverwinter Nights (2002)
    * Neverwinter Nights: Shadows of Undrentide (2003)
    * Neverwinter Nights: Hordes of the Underdark (2003)
    * Neverwinter Nights: Kingmaker (2005)
# Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic ("KotOR") (2003)
# Jade Empire (2005)
# Dragon Age (in development)
# Mass Effect (2007)
# Untitled Sonic RPG (2008)[/size]

Pandemic:[size=x-small]
    * Battlezone II: Combat Commander (1999)
    * Dark Reign 2 (2000)
    * Triple Play 2002 (2002)
    * Army Men RTS (2002)
    * Star Wars: The Clone Wars (2002)
    * Full Spectrum Warrior (2004)
    * Star Wars Battlefront (2004)
    * Star Wars: Battlefront II (2005)
    * Mercenaries: Playground of Destruction (2005)
    * Destroy All Humans! (2005)
    * Destroy All Humans! 2 (2006)
    * Full Spectrum Warrior: Ten Hammers (2006)
    * Mercenaries 2: World in Flames (2008)
[/size]
Will now be owned by:

EA Games:
[size=x-small]# FIFA 2001 (2000)
# FIFA 97 (1996) 
# FIFA '98: Road To World Cup (1997)
# SysFIFA 99 (1998)
# FIFA International Soccer (1993)
# FIFA Manager 06 (2005)
# FIFA Manager 07 (2006) 
# FIFA 07 (2006)
# FIFA 06 (2005) 
# FIFA Soccer 2002 (2001) 
# FIFA Soccer 2003 (2002)
# FIFA Soccer 2004 (2003) 
# FIFA Soccer 2005 (2004)
# FIFA Soccer 64 (1997)
# FIFA Soccer 95 (1994)
# FIFA Soccer 96 (1995) 
# FIFA Soccer Manager (1997) 
# FIFA Street (2005) 
# FIFA Street 2 (2006) 
# Madden NFL 06 (2005)
# Madden NFL 07 (2006) 
# Madden NFL 2000 (1999) 
# Madden NFL 2001 (2000) 
# Madden NFL 2002 (2001) 
# Madden NFL 2003 (2002)
# Madden NFL 2004 (2003) 
# Madden NFL 2005 (2004) 
# Madden NFL 2005 (Collector's Edition) (2004) 
# Madden NFL '94 (1993) 
# Madden NFL '95 (1994) 
# Madden NFL '96 (1995) 
# Madden NFL 97 (1996) 
# Madden NFL 98 (1997) 
# Madden NFL 99 (1998) 
# Medal of Honor: Airborne (2007)
# Medal of Honor (1999) 
# Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (2002) 
# Medal of Honor: Allied Assault - Breakthrough (2003) 
# Medal of Honor: Allied Assault - Spearhead (2002) 
# Medal of Honor: European Assault (2005)
# Medal of Honor: Frontline (2002) 
# Medal of Honor: Heroes (2006)
# Medal of Honor: Infiltrator (2003) 
# Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault (2004)
# Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault (Director's Edition DVD) (2004) 
# Medal of Honor: Rising Sun (2003)
# Medal of Honor: Underground (2000)
# Medal of Honor: Vanguard (2007)
# Need for Speed: Carbon (2006)
# Need for Speed Carbon: Own the City (2006) 
# Need for Speed: High Stakes (1999) 
# Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 (2002) 
# Need for Speed II (1997) 
# Need for Speed II: Special Edition (1997) 
# Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit (1998) 
# Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2005) 
# Need for Speed: Most Wanted (Black Edition) (2005) 
# Need for Speed: Most Wanted: 5-1-0 (2005)
# Need for Speed: Porsche Unleashed (2000) 
# Need for Speed: ProStreet (2007) 
# Need for Speed, The (1994) 
# Need for Speed: Special Edition, The (1996)
# Need for Speed: Underground (2003)
# Need for Speed: Underground 2 (2004)
# Need for Speed Underground: Rivals (2005)
# The Sims (2000)
# The Sims: Bustin' Out (2003) 
# The Sims: Complete Collection (2005) 
# The Sims Expansion Collection: Volume One (2005)
# The Sims Expansion Collection: Volume Three (2005) 
# The Sims Expansion Collection: Volume Two (2005) 
# The Sims: Expansion Three-Pack Volume 1 (2005)
# The Sims: Expansion Three-Pack Volume 2 (2005) 
# The Sims: Hot Date (2001) 
# The Sims: House Party (2001) 
# The Sims: Livin' Large (2000) 
# The Sims: Makin' Magic (2003) 
# The Sims: Mega Deluxe (2004) 
# The Sims Online (2002) 
# The Sims: Superstar (2003) 
# The Sims Triple Deluxe (2004) 
# The Sims: Unleashed (2002)
# The Sims: Vacation (2002)
# The Sims 2 (2005)
# The Sims 2: Family Fun Stuff (2006)
# The Sims 2: Holiday Edition (2005) 
# The Sims 2: Holiday Party Pack (2005) 
# The Sims 2: Seasons (2006) 
# The Sims 2: Nightlife (2005) 
# The Sims 2: Open for Business (2006) 
# The Sims 2: University (2005) 
# The Sims 2: Pets (2006) 
# The Sims Stories (2007) 
    * The Sims Life Stories (2007) 
    * The Sims Pet Stories (2007) 
    * The Sims Castaway Stories (2008)[/size]

EA Guy 1: Hey guys! What should we do next?
EA Guy 2: We have millions of dollars, own studios with loads of creative talent. We could make the best game ever!
EA Guy 3:......
EA Guy 1:......
EA Guy 4: Get out.
EA Guy: Huh? Bu
EA Guy 1: NOW!
_*EA Guy 2 leaves*_
..Silence..
EA Guy 3: Hey! Let's make another Sims expansion!


----------



## Kajet (Oct 12, 2007)

EA, makers of the sims, sim city, an assload of sports games, Medal of honor... and um... Let me think... uh...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone else played the new Simpsons game? The one EA made???

Well don't waste your time, unless you're a REALLY HUGE fan, it's crap. Sure, there's a few jokes that were alright (in the demo atleast), but the gameplay is lacking, the graphics are terrible, the characters have very few moves, and from what I've seen of the story, it's rather uninteresting and bland.

So..... the usuial work by EA I guess. Although SSX3 was alright.


EDIT: Oh, and I forgot one thing... THE EA LOGO IS ON EVERYTHING!!!! EVERYTHING!!!! THE CHARACTERS, THE ENEMIES, THE PROPS....


----------



## imnohbody (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, goodie, another "EA is 3v0l" thread...

:roll:


----------



## ADF (Oct 12, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Oh, goodie, another "EA is 3v0l" thread...
> 
> :roll:


They are like the music industry of gaming.

They grab up talent for big bucks, force them to obey a tried and proven standard guaranteed to sell (crushing out creativity and innovation), then when they are no longer profitable spit them out. They have ruined many of the popular developers they have purchased in the past, I don't see them changing this time round.

As a massive publisher they aren't about good games but rather consumables, they like franchise cash cows they can keep selling over and over again with little effort on their half. Hell I would even go as far as to compare them to Microsoft, a obese multinational that few like but can do nothing about.

It is possible to be a big company and still be liked, but EA is not one of them.


----------



## imnohbody (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, you mean companies exist to make money, and keep producing products that people show they actually want, by buying the products? Whoda thunk it...

As for the rest, wake me when you're done spouting the standard intarweb groupthink.


----------



## Wolfblade (Oct 12, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Wow, you mean companies exist to make money, and keep producing products that people show they actually want, by buying the products? Whoda thunk it...
> 
> As for the rest, wake me when you're done spouting the standard intarweb groupthink.



People have stated the reasons why they dislike EA, based on actions that company does which is not a set of universal actions done by every other company.

Some companies do push innovation and creativity, trying new things to see if people will want and buy those new things. This is taking risks, because if the people don't buy the new thing, they lose money. But if people do buy the new thing, they have brought something original and innovative to the market, and can make money as well as push for the advancement of the medium.

EA not only avoids any risk of creativity or innovation, but they buy up and then stifle many developers that HAD produced interesting and popular games and ideas. 

THAT is why people tend to dislike EA. Not because of mindless corporation-hate. But because this particular corporation does more than just sit itself in a rut of endlessly churning out rehashes of the same easy, safe, cash-cow games: It also consumes and destroys other companies that hadn't been afraid to take risks and try new things.

If EA's practices and approach had been the norm from the start, Video Games would not be what they are today. We wouldn't have any interesting or creative titles, we would just have Mario 28, Tetris Universe 16, Legend of Zelda 32, etc. And all of which would play more or less the same as the originals.

It is annoying to see people actually give reasons and explanations for their particular opinion, but then have someone dismiss them as wrong, and only spouting "standard intarweb groupthink" without you actually giving any explanation of why you feel them to be wrong, or offering some evidence to dispute what they claim of EA.

What you have done here is to just post "standard intarweb anti-groupthink." You accuse them of just following the crowd, but hey, all you're doing is following the smaller crowd of people who just have to say the opposite of whatever the majority opinion appears to be.


----------



## imnohbody (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, that Spore is entirely derivative and unoriginal...

And, man, did they ruin old favorites, re-issuing a "First Decade" compilation of a favorite RTS franchise (C&C), as well as release an entirely new game in that series that relied on a system that's depreciated in today's gaming market (actual actors, and not just CGed people to advance the storyline).

Oh, and of course there's the total ruining of things like making Wing Commander 1, 2, and 4 available via online service Gametap, that allows old games to run without the hassles of DOSbox, releasing the SNES version of Wing Commander along with other older EA games in the EA Replay compilation for the PSP, not to mention releasing a new WC game on the Xbox 360, with hints that they're also looking at the possibility of a new "main line" WC game.

Oh, and the "sequelitis" thing? When they first started, a lot of them were big risks. Buying a major sports license was a fairly significant gamble at the time, as was things like The Sims when it was released. Some of the biggest production budgets in gaming history were to support live actor FMV in WC3 and WC4, back when FMV was pretty much in its infancy and in no way guaranteed to become popular.

Yeah, there's a lot of sequels/addons, but you know what? *There wouldn't be if people weren't buying them.* All companies exist to make money, and EA in particular hasn't exactly been one to throw money into games that have been proven to not sell. But it's always "3v0l EA", with nary a mention of the buying public that, for the most part, has used their money to tell the gaming elitists to fornicate themselves.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 13, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Yeah, that Spore is entirely derivative and unoriginal...



Name another 5 original games EA has published (As in published by them, not by published else one then bought out and put under the EA name) 2006-2007 that isn't based off another series or a movie tie-in. I'll let you use first sequels but nothing higher than three. You can put Spin-Offs in their own list (which they seem to be doing a lot lately).


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll never forgive EA for what they did to the Command and Conquer franchise.  Westwood studios was a class act.


----------



## Lonely (Oct 17, 2007)

I like Burnout Revenge...

...and that's about it.  I probably only because I _can't frigging turn_ in Gran Turismo.

I don't dislike EA in particular, I just don't care for 90% of the games they produce.  I don't like sports games, Sims can kiss my hairy slovak ass, and most of the rest is movie games (which I avoid), and the rest is really PC only.  I've only really seen RTSs for the 360.  

...So I dislike EA simply because they don't make game I like.  Last EA game I bought ShaqFu; and that was to be able to say I own ShaqFu. 


Wow, this was a pointless post.


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 17, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> I'll never forgive EA for what they did to the Command and Conquer franchise.  Westwood studios was a class act.



Give this man a medal.


----------



## Necron_immortal (Oct 18, 2007)

EA Games: Ruin Everything.

EA buys out smaller games developers and abuses their talent. It milks franchises dry, with little regard for gameplay. Hardly any new original ideas of its own, just sequels with declining quality and little regard for all but the most serious bug fixing after release. It just moves straight on to the next project. Way to go EA, milk original games until they're screwed up beyond profitability, and continue to release lame sequels with little new ideas.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 18, 2007)

You missed a game Bokracroc:
 Medal of Honour: Underground.

The first two MoH games were by Dreamworks Interactive.


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 20, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Paul Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All true Westwood was a great company *sticks medal up*


----------



## RaSona (Nov 3, 2007)

............

FUCK.


----------



## Meliz (Nov 11, 2007)

timesplitters future perfect, that's the only thing with the EA logo on it worth playing.

okay maybe some burnout. maybe.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 11, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> EA Guy 1: Hey guys! What should we do next?
> EA Guy 2: We have millions of dollars, own studios with loads of creative talent. We could make the best game ever!
> EA Guy 3:......
> EA Guy 1:......
> ...




Thats not how it works. It's more like:

"What worked last season?"
"Well, a lot of people bought NFL/The Sims/ NFS."
"We'll make another one. At least then we can be sure people will buy it. It's better not to gamble if we know something will bring profits in."


If you want origional games, get people to stop buying the unorigional ones. It's not about being origional for EA anymore. It's about getting sales. If people were thick enough to buy my stuff in a different box with a few corners fiddled with, then I'd fiddle those corners like a crazy bastard, and they're thick enough to buy EA's repackaged stuff.

In my opinion, it's shit to see it happen, but the people at EA are some smart fuckers.


----------



## Infinity (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has made any death cube jokes yet. I mean this is just asking for a Star Wars parody. You Trekkies got me covered though.

I mean this just makes me want to play a space shooter right now...

EA had some cool games, but it seems the general consensus is that its been on the slide recently...

I refuse to play any Sims game or anything of that life, I mean I have hard enough time focusing on the tasks I need to do in my own life. I'd need to use a walkthrough for those games (this is sarcasm).

Even if a company slips into a comfort zone of making unoriginal games that doesn't mean a new game franchise wouldn't hurt. With a good preexisting reputation of a company and the open-mindedness of some critics a new game franchise would be able to outsell some of the current franchises if it is good (see Viewitful Joe and Okami).

Giant enemy cube, engage!


----------



## Maaull (Nov 14, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's a lot of sequels/addons, but you know what? *There wouldn't be if people weren't buying them.* All companies exist to make money, and EA in particular hasn't exactly been one to throw money into games that have been proven to not sell.



I'd just like to point out that the people buying the games most of the time are not truly going to represent the general opinions of gaming enthusiasts. For the most part (so screw me I don't have a source) it's some soccer mom who buys a movie related game because it's familiar to them, or a sports game because it's so easy to relate to. Referring back to someone likening EA to the music industry it's the same thing. People will buy music if they don't really give a damn about musical artistic expression, therefore they go out and get what they can relate to. What's in the movies, what's on TV, etc. I think it's great you want to call people out on group-think, but when it's something like this there really should be no argument here. It'll always be this way. You'll have one group of people who are apathetic and another group that is empathetic. The apathetic group doesn't need it to begin with so they're satisfied with it. The empathetic group gets ignored.


----------



## imnohbody (Nov 14, 2007)

volume != quantity

That the die-hards make a lot of noise (at least on the intarweb, where a couple of bucks a week and a modem is all one needs to make noise that's heard around the world) doesn't mean there's a lot of die-hards.

I am curious, though, how one knows the intent or demographics of the person buying the games, outside of the incredibly small number of people who volunteer to take a survey/poll on the subject. Last I checked, cash registers and web commerce servers don't read minds.

([snarkybutthead]Which is just as well, or else they'd be getting a lot of blank pages.  [/snarkybutthead])


----------



## yrf (Nov 26, 2007)

EA simply killed many very good studio.

I miss Bullfrog and Westwood so much :'(


----------



## SFox (Nov 26, 2007)

I will never forgive EA for what they did Ultima.
They are single handedly responsible for killing the best PC RPG franchise ever made, and because of that they may very well be indirectly responsible for completely killing the PCRPG genre in general.


----------

